# MK speakers



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,
I would like to know if anyone out there has MK 150 set up. 
I would also like to know where in the US I can buy these speakers and get them shipped to Australia. 
What price I would be looking at as well. 
Thanks any help would be great.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Just curious, would it not be cheaper and easier to purchase from one of the 9 or so MK authorized resellers there in Australia?


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

For this set up here it's about $11500


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a friend that has an MK 150 setup, which I helped put him onto and have heard many times (with a paradigm sub2 rather than the MK subs). If there is anything you would like to know about the system I will do my best to help you out. I cant help with pricing etc as I am based in the UK.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

jackboy said:


> For this set up here it's about $11500


Ouch, had no idea...


----------

